# Thumbs up, Thumbs down



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

Can we get a "Thumbs up, Thumbs down" feature?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 21, 2010)

Please god no.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 21, 2010)

Never seen a feature like this on a message board before, but I have seen the 5-star rating feature.  It sucks and is completely unnecessary.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 21, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Please god no.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

Um...no...


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2010)

No I and others will get pissy when people do thumbs down on our threads.

Also like with the game ratings here, they open to abuse.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quick, thumb down the suggestion!


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 21, 2010)

I think we should only allow members with 4000+ posts to use the thumbs function

Don't you think so, ProtoKun7 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nah really, I don't see much use for this. I think we discussed the "Thanks for this post" function a while back too


----------



## prowler (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't think the OP will be needing it now anyway


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I think we should only allow members with 4000+ posts to use the thumbs function
> 
> Don't you think so, ProtoKun7 ?








 erm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And lol, I don't think he will


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> No I and others will get pissy when people do thumbs down on our threads.
> 
> Also like with the game ratings here, they open to abuse.



New option: No thumbs down on moderators threads!

A like button would be better. Well, actually, just expressing your feelings in a quality post would be better.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> New option: No thumbs down on moderators threads!
> 
> A like button would be better. Well, actually, just expressing your feelings in a quality post would be better.


I did see another thread where users were told not to post loads of "thank you" posts, so this is where the "quality" bit you said comes in.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 26, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> A like button would be better. Well, actually, just expressing your feelings in a quality post would be better.


YayMii likes this.

EDIT: 900th post FTW!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Quick, thumb down the suggestion!


----------



## House Spider (Jan 26, 2010)

How about a thank button for when I post my threads?


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> How about a thank button for when I post my threads?



deanxxczx doesn't like this.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 26, 2010)

Me neither.


----------

